# Ebay problems!



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Well that guy from italy claims the engine was damaged on the cardinal set & opened a pay pal & ebay claim, wants 140 bucks back, you know when you have a bad feeling about something, well now I have to deal with this crap! 
can't find a place on ebay or pay pal to tell my side of the story, it was insured to ny, after that it's his baby! this is gonna ruin my week! Rich.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

IF he wants his money back, he needs to return the set...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

What grassi said... /\
Get your stuff back first.

And I believe there is an option to respond to feedback. I've read some bad feedback where there are responses attached to it.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

He's pullin a scam, he only asked for 140 out of the 326 he paid, figures i won't fight it or something, I emailed paypal with my side, still trying to find a place on ebay to do the same! 
I'm assuming he has a danmaged engine, wants to send me pics, but how do I even know thats my engine!
If hes trying to replace his damaged engine then I get that back, what good does that do me!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If you go to the support area on EBay there is a phone number you can call. I have had to do this. There customer service is very good. They required the buyer to mail it back to me. at their cost since I had a return policy of 'No Refunds'. When I did receive the item back I was required to call Ebay and tell them it was as I shipped it. All received money back and it was a headache but I was out nothing. If it had been damaged then EBay stated I would have had to email pictures to prove the case but it did not go that far.

Good luck.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Well he sent pics of "A" damaged engine, how do I even know it's the one I sent, If I get that back what good does it do me,this really .......... I'll call ebay later but now my money is tied up!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Rich,
IIRC you had said USA shipping only. It was the buyer who had you ship it to someone he knew in NY. It appears to me if the item was damaged when it got to NY that would be the time to start a claim. Not after his 'friend' shipped it overseas.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea that's my contention, ebay said it was a paypal claim & i had to handle it there, finally got paypal on the phone & they just said their revuing it & if they need more info they will get back to me.
I look at the pics he sent(tried to get a copy but it keeps printing out thumbnails) anyway, all front pieces loose on the table, but I can't see if any part is actually broken. did he just take em off to claim damage! WHY ME! Rich.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you shipped it to NY and it was rec'd in NY and a damage claim wasn't done at that point, then they accepted it as non-damaged. Anything beyond that is on them.

Was there a signature taken when it was delivered to NY?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Post office said because it was insured for 350 they would have to sign for it, I will go to the website & check if it says anything about that!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just says delivered! Rich.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Just says delivered! Rich.


If you paid for the insurance, then they need to take it up with the USPS and file a claim. That's why you paid for the insurance, to avoid issues like this. 

https://www.usps.com/ship/file-insurance-claims.htm?

When he had his buddy ship it from NY....did they get insurance for that leg of the trip? I bet not, and that's why he's trying to come back after you.

This isn't your problem.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm gonna say the post office is out of it,no complaint at the N.Y. delivery, I can only hope paypal & his credit card co. see it that way, I should not be responsible for anything after N.Y. If he didn't insure it, it should be his or fedex's problem. Guess now I just sit & stu till it's resolved. Rich.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You shipped it to a NYC address, if anyone has a damage claim of any kind, it's the guy in NYC, not some clown overseas.


----------



## johnr42795 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ts is a common scam with sales that go to Europe and from what I can remember Italy in particular. Do not sell to people outside of the US or else you can expect this to happen. They know that most people will not ask to have the item returned so they get away with theft.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

You know I only sold that one item(as far as trains go) on ebay, I've got so much stuff to sell now because of one bad apple I'm gonna be gun shy.
I hope pay pal & his credit card co. see it that way I did everything right & told him(& he aggreed) insurance ended in N.Y. I have those emails at ebay.
Just the hassel & the aggrvation, I get really upset over stuff like this & the money is tied up too! Just in a huge funk! Rich.
I started with US only & now I'll block any foreign bidders, sorry to you good guys out there, but I just don't need the hassels! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

John, thats what i'm hoping, it was delivered by me as aggreed, what they did after that is on them! (read above)


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK paypal says he's got to send it back ,when delivery is confirmed they will refund his purchase price.
So I get stuck with a broken engine, if it's even the one I sent! 
I think I have a subframe for that, help will be needed in the rebuilding process! 
I'm not a happy camper, first ebay train sale, MAJOR disaster!

Edit, he's got till nov 4th to send it back, or no refund will be given, so I sit & wait! Rich.
Wonder how much I will loose in fees!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I long ago stopped selling overseas...except to those who I know and trust...it simply isn't worth the hassle. Recently lost a very nice part to Germany that way thru a sale my wife did on her account...just proved my point to her.

Ebay has actually been very good to me otherwise, I don't hesitate to sell items there and I always start mine @ $.99...rarely disappointed and I love the dogfights near the end and the occasional incredulous email wondering if the piece is for real.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> OK paypal says he's got to send it back ,when delivery is confirmed they will refund his purchase price.
> So I get stuck with a broken engine, if it's even the one I sent!
> I think I have a subframe for that, help will be needed in the rebuilding process!
> I'm not a happy camper, first ebay train sale, MAJOR disaster!
> ...


I would make sure that they are aware that it was shipped to NY and rec'd. It was then re-shipped by the buyers friend from NY to Italy. Note that no damage, etc was noted when rec'd in NY. You still paid for shipping insurance on the item - you shouldn't be out anything in this.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I said that in my email to paypal & it was repeated back to me in their first email to me, but no mention of it on the "dispute" page?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I emailed paypal again restating the delivery was to ny,with tracking & insurance, I'll give them another call tomorrow when i get home, this is a major pain in the ......... 
I just wonder now if he sends it back, what i'm gonna get! Rich.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Well maybe he wont send it back @ all shipping isn't gonna be cheap back!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't let up. You've got documentation to show that it was provided and not rejected for damage in NY. You've got no responsibility beyond that point.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> I emailed paypal again restating the delivery was to ny,with tracking & insurance, I'll give them another call tomorrow when i get home, this is a major pain in the .........
> I just wonder now if he sends it back, what i'm gonna get! Rich.


If it's busted up, you get your money back from the shipping insurance.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Simply put, make the point that no claim was made at the delivery point in New York. Thats the key point. You did your part. If there was damage at that point, you would have known about it before it left the country.

Craig


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok got this email from our friend, now I have to make sure the money gets freed up! 

"I think you are an honest guy, but you must understand also my reasons.
However I have found on ebay the spare part for change the damaged part.
I hope all goes well."

Hope thats the end of it! Rich.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't "be the nice guy" and get screwed. You don't have to understand ANY reasons. You delivered it to NY, if it was damaged (which would have been evident on the box you shipped it in) it should have been reported then. You have no liability for any damage that may have occurred between NY and Italy, which is a much longer trip than NJ to NY.

So based on his statement, he isn't sending it back now and you can keep the money? If so....all's well.


----------



## mgwsy (Aug 14, 2012)

Dont feel to bad once I sent a N scale Kato Daylight set with 14 cars and a loco which sold for around $450. About 3 weeks later the guy reported to PP that he never recieved the package and the took money out of my account and held it. Eventually I was able to prove that he recieved the package by delivery confirmation and after about 2 months I got my money back. It was frustrating but it was also a lesson and from now on I try to make sure I check the persons feedback and if something doesnt seem right I send the package with a signature confirmation so they have to sign it. 

I guess you live and learn and there are a lot of scumbags out there too like the guy that bought a camera flash from me and said it wasnt working properly demanding I refund him half of the cost or he would leave negative feedback. I told him to send the item back for a full refund and he refused and left negative feedback. According to his history he was doing the same thing to a lot of people and eventually I got the negative feedback removed and the guy got banned off Ebay.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I emailed him to please close the case (being nice so far) still open at paypal & ebay, got to try to go get some work done, I hope it's cleared up by the time I get home! Thanks for the support,Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Send Ahnuld...he'll fix it...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Nothing since the email this am, bet this tool will wait till nov 4th, his deadline for shipping proof, I hope not but after what he has put me through I wouldn't put it past him!hwell: Rich.


----------



## petey (Aug 12, 2012)

*Damaged eBay Item*

Rusty, 
This is nonsense. As I understand it. You shipped to a NY address. Someone in NY shipped it overseas. The insurance you purchased ended in NY, your shipment ended in NY. Any claim against you would have to be processed, with evidence of damage between you and the NY party. 

There have to be suspicions raised concerning customs declaration, and insruance purchased between NY and overseas point, and why the intermediate point used, anyway.

Lastly, how is the overseas receipient going to establish that the item wasn't shipped as described/pictured, or that damage occurred during shipment leg to NY?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

eBay siding with the customer is dead wrong in this case, I'm a bit surprised about that. You shipped it to NYC, your responsibility ended there.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Pay pal handeled this one, I just did their survey & laid out the whole senerio,I was less then pleased & I let them know it. Not that it will help me but maybe they will get the whole story before deciding a claim next time, I did not go annomus I want them to call me! I added his (I found the part on ebay email too)
I'm still wondering what tricks this guy has up his sleve, or when I fought it is he really backing off. My money is still in limbo & may very well be till nov 4th his deadline for the return! 
Ok back to norgales post gotta watch Dads trains in action to calm me down!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I think it's over, case closed at paypal, money shows on my balance, ebay still shows open case, hopefully they will comunicate! 
got this email


PayPal has concluded our investigation of the following Buyer Complaint:


Buyer's name: Alessandro Barni

Transaction ID: 59U31585R9703423D

Transaction date: Oct 4, 2012
Transaction amount: $345.90 USD
Your transaction ID: 8TD70982HX460494X
Case number: PP-002-045-681-865

Refund amount: $140.00 USD



Because the buyer has reported that the claim has been amicably resolved,
this case has been closed. 

Thank you for your cooperation with our investigation.

Sincerely,

Protection Services Department


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> I think it's over, case closed at paypal, money shows on my balance, ebay still shows open case, hopefully they will comunicate!
> got this email
> 
> 
> ...



does that mean the dirtbag got$140 back??


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

No the 140 was what he wanted, when he dropped the claim I got the full amount reinstated! How do you spell relief, Rich.!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> No the 140 was what he wanted, when he dropped the claim I got the full amount reinstated! How do you spell relief, Rich.!


Now ban him or his buddy in NY from further auctions.:thumbsdown:
Best to add no one under 10 feed backs too.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Great News Rich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, whenever I had any sort of bumpy road with a bidder, I put him on the no-bid list, don't need any aggravation like that.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

You shouldn't be responsable for anything that the second shipper did. Once he received it you were clear. pete


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> I would make sure that they are aware that it was shipped to NY and rec'd. It was then re-shipped by the buyers friend from NY to Italy. Note that no damage, etc was noted when rec'd in NY. You still paid for shipping insurance on the item - you shouldn't be out anything in this.


on that note besure to send copies of ALL emails between you and said buyer/friend (if applicable) to ebay/paypal so that way they see where you were told to send to the friend and then once it got to the friend it was out of your hands and on them and all that...if you haven't done that yet, also PRINT out the emails, yea its a hassle but it will save you from them getting deleted or lost....trust me its better to have a hard copy to rescan into your computer then to try and recover deleted/lost emails...


Also glad it finally got resolved tho!!!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Just had a bunch of engines sell on E-bay. I had 2 engines get my Buy it Now option and they hit the mailman the next day. A week later I get one of those buyers that claims he did not recieve the engine and he wanted me to give him a tracking number. Well since they didnt pay extra for tracking or insurance I sent them flat rate even at a loss to me. I went to the post office and told them the address and day that I mailed it and if they could find the package for me. Turns out it made it to him 3 days after I sent it. I sent him a message back that he has the train already and I recomend that he does not push this scam any further or he would be reported to pay pal and E-bay. I have not heard anything more and he is not going to get any good feedback from me.

Massey


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Massey said:


> Just had a bunch of engines sell on E-bay. I had 2 engines get my Buy it Now option and they hit the mailman the next day. A week later I get one of those buyers that claims he did not recieve the engine and he wanted me to give him a tracking number. Well since they didnt pay extra for tracking or insurance I sent them flat rate even at a loss to me. I went to the post office and told them the address and day that I mailed it and if they could find the package for me. Turns out it made it to him 3 days after I sent it. I sent him a message back that he has the train already and I recomend that he does not push this scam any further or he would be reported to pay pal and E-bay. I have not heard anything more and he is not going to get any good feedback from me.
> 
> Massey



Unfortunately you cannot give a buyer negative feedback any more!!!

Pat


----------

